
How to Develop the Situational Awareness of Jason Bourne - JMill
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2015/02/05/how-to-develop-the-situational-awareness-of-jason-bourne/
======
classicsnoot
The title is ridiculous. The allusion is a hook for the armchair army guys out
there. The article is actually quite sound in terms of theory. The only really
bad part is the idea that this is somehow a manly trait. While the most
observant person i have met was a man, the most observant people i know are
overwhelmingly women, even if the skill(s) is hidden under another moniker.

Generally speaking, more observant people lead to better problem solving in
groups IME.

------
Errorcod3
Wow, loved seeing the OODA loop!

It is what the military gets trained, especially the pilots.

